# Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Hi, I want to build a PC without the need of a monitor and OS (I'm going to install XP on it, and when Windows 7 gets released, get that). I already have a Samsung 23.6" LCD monitor (2333HD) if you'd need to know maybe . I have a budget of 1100-1200€.

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043 (solid)
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202 (solid)
GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121308 (seems solid, but suggestions are welcome )
Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131386 (totally not sure about this one..., but I don't think I need a better one like the Deluxe or the regular P6T, right?)
HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152102 (solid)
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104116 (pretty solid, though not sure about the speed of it...could someone explain if this will be compatible with my Mobo and CPU?)
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341019 (I think this is ok, but not sure if this is a reliable brand..but I think 700W is enough)
Other PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371021 (I think this is more reliable, though bit more expensive, but I think it'll be worth the money, and 650W should still be enough)
Another PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194027 (This is modular, which seems nice for less heat , though pretty expensive, but I think it's worth the money, no?)
DVD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151188 (solid)

Do you guys think this list is good? I don't know what mobo to take yet though. And is the GPU good? I might going to take 2 of those later, or should I go for something else? Also is the RAM and PSU good?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

DDR3 RAM is not a good investment at this time. It has issues and many of the more reliable retailers are recalling it because of bad chips. A 775 build is more cost effective, more reliable and just as efficient.
A Dual Core CPU is a better choice for gaming and general use.
Asus are great Mobo's.
Samsung HDD's may be "OK" but Western Digital are better and you get a 5 yr.warranty with the Black Series.
OZC,Corsair, G. Skill are better choice for RAM.
Go with Seasonic or Corsair for a reliable quality PSU.
Samsung DVDRW's are good readers but poor writers.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Wow ok thanks alot! 

I'll change my list a bit then ^^. Give me a moment to update it .

Appreciate the help Tyree, but what about the GPU?

And I'd like to stick to the i7 to be future-proof..

And I heard Antec was good for PSU...Isn't the PSU of Antec a good one?..As I can't find a proper Seasonic PSU (I'd like one of 600-700W, but only find <500W and >800W, none in between.)
Also I'd like a PSU with some cable management, as I hate to have obsolete cables...Very bad for airflow.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Your money & your choice on the i7, but it's just not a good investment at this time.
The GPU should be good. 
Take a look at this thread for ideas. I prefer Asus for a Mobo.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

no Antec are not very good as they keep changing the suppliers abd their components have been crap.

I have a seasonic M12 PSU http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-011-SS&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat= or you want http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-011-CS&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=

Not sure if your in the UK but you want one of those.

PS I have a 775 rig that will kill most i7s it will take i7s a year or two before they properly get going that goes for ddr3 too


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

I know, I heard the i7's will dorp in price soon, but when??

I can wait 2-3 weeks, but not 1 day more, I really need a better PC for school..

Thanks for all the advice .


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Antec used to be really good, but their quality has been unpredictable lately, they've been switching suppliers a lot. See if you can find a Corsair power supply. The HX series is all modular. The Corsair HX850W actually has the highest efficiency of any desktop power supply on the market (91%), and could easily have been sold as a 1000W unit and still keep an 80+ Certification.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Ok, I guess I'll go for the HX850W then . I hope it'll be worth the investment .

Or how about HX750W? It's 15€ cheaper, I don't think I'll need the extra 100W. Else there's no difference right?

I also heard Gigabyte is WAY better for mobo than Asus is. Or is that ********?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

The HX750W is pretty good too, and should work just fine. The HX850W is the best out there, though. :wink:

Eh, I'd say ********. They're about on par. Either will work just fine.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Ok thanks, then next:

I don't think you'll be able to convince me to take another CPU than i7 920 though....As it's future proof, I'll be able to upgrade more easy in the future then. If I want to upgrade in the future with a Duo Core or Quad Core I'll have to buy new Mobo, and my RAM will be useless too...So I think it's better for me to stick to a X58 MoBo with i7 920, unless someone can convince me not to? 

Also is there a chance my DDR3 1600Mhz RAM won't work properly because of bad chips?... Can't imagine that to be honest :/.

And will my case be able to cool this monster down? With no extra cooling.

I really appreciate the help guys . When I'll assemble this PC this week, I'll post alot of pictures ^^!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

There's a chance. But if you buy a good brand then you won't have to worry about the faulty chips, at least. Corsair was one of the first to recall, so they should be the safest bet.

Right now a high end Core 2 Duo like the E8x00 series will perform just as well as the Core i7, but you're right that the i7 *may* be more future proof. It's hard to say. But it's your money, so feel free.

The Asus P6T and this RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145220&Tpk=TR3X6G1333C9 should work just fine.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Ok thanks Phaedrus, but what P6T?

Is P6T SE good enough? Or should I go for the regular P6T?

And how about the DVDRW?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Asus Mobo's are very high quality and their support is good.
Your money & your choice on the i7. 
Our advice is based on knowledge and experience. We don't make this stuff up.
775 Mobo's also accept Dual/Quad Core CPU's and will perform equally well/better than i7. There is no "future proof".
There is a fair chance you will experience problems with your DDR3 because there are a lot of bad chips out there. That's why there is a recall.
As I said in Post #4, Samsungs are good readers but porr writers. LG & lite-On are what I use.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

That RAM kit appears to work in all the P6T models.

Any P6T will work, the more expensive it is, generally, the more features it has. Things like more slots, better overclocking utilities, onboard RAID, better heatsinks, higher quality sound, etc. Pick to suit your budget.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Hmmz, kk I'll rest 1 more night about choosing the CPU then...But the last 2 remaining parts are the DVDRW and Case then. If Samsung is bad, what should I go for then? And the Case I choose, will it be able to cool my PC down enough (even when I want to go for a 2nd GPU later) and is it good quality?

And if I'm going i7, what mobo from Asus should I take then?

P6T - 219€
P6T Deluxe V2 X58 - 239€
Rampage II GENE - 209€
P6TD Deluxe - 269€
P6T SE - 169€


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Yes, that's a very high quality case, I have a smaller version of it (Antec 900) for my computer.

Samsung's optical drives aren't "bad", they're just relatively inefficient at writing disks. Lite-on is one we recommend a lot.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Hmm, seems like they don't even sell Lite-on on www.alternate.be....

I'll go for LG then , though I have bad experience with them from my regular DVD..


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Hm, try LG. If not then you'll have to go with Sony or Samsung.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

One high quality GPU is more than sufficient. You will not see enough gain in performance to justify the price.
Samsung DVDRW's, as Phædrus2401 pointed out, are not "junk" they are very excellent readers but poor writers. LG has the best all around functionality & Lite-On's are pretty much bullet proof.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Ok thanks everyone! Thanks alot for all the quick responses I really appreciate it. Tomorrow I'll ask my teachers what I should go for (i7 or something else). And then I'll buy everything from www.alternate.com !

I'll post alot of pictures when everything arrived! ^^

Again, thanks.

PS: This will be my list then:

GPU: Asus EAH4890 Retail: http://www.alternate.be/html/builde...VU5&source=builder/coListFrame&source2=coList
CPU: Intel® Core i7-920: http://www.alternate.be/html/builde...I12&source=builder/coListFrame&source2=coList
PSU: Corsair CMPSU-750HX Retail: http://www.alternate.be/html/builde...V60&source=builder/coListFrame&source2=coList
Case: Antec Twelve Hundred: http://www.alternate.be/html/builde...A61&source=builder/coListFrame&source2=coList
DVD: LG H22LS30 Retail: http://www.alternate.be/html/builde...L0H&source=builder/coListFrame&source2=coList
Mobo: Asus P6T Retail: http://www.alternate.be/html/builde...A05&source=builder/coListFrame&source2=coList
HDD: Western Digital WD1001FALS 1 TB Bulk, Caviar Black: http://www.alternate.be/html/builde...W11&source=builder/coListFrame&source2=coList
RAM: Corsair DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit Retail, TR3X6G1600C8D: http://www.alternate.be/html/builde...F5D&source=builder/coListFrame&source2=coList

Does everything seems fine now? 
I'm not sure about the Mobo and RAM yet, I could go for cheaper 1333Mhz RAM, and I haven't decided what Mobo to go for yet, there's so much P6T's around, but I don't know what's the real difference (except for extra obsolete slots I don't need I think). 
Also did I choose a good HDD & DVD?


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

And what do you guys think is a good place to buy all this?

is www.alternate.be trustable?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

I don't know much about European sellers (aside from a few in the UK), but that looks like a fairly respectable site. Hard to say, though.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

I buy all my stuff from www.overclockers.co.uk but I am not sure if they ship outside of the UK or not.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*



Madeentje said:


> Ok thanks everyone! Thanks alot for all the quick responses I really appreciate it. Tomorrow I'll ask my teachers what I should go for (i7 or something else). And then I'll buy everything from www.alternate.com !
> 
> I'll post alot of pictures when everything arrived! ^^
> 
> ...


Sorry to quote myself, but I had some more questions in here too >.<, maybe you guys missed them...Sorry to bother you guys with it :/.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

that system will work however you get a better gaming system if you went for a core 2 duo system.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

I'm not going for only gaming, I'm also going to run Virtual Servers on this system for school, with 3-6 clients, so I need a good CPU & RAM too, or am I wrong? My main reason for this PC is because it has to handle the things we'll do with it on school, I do Computer Science, so...


Also I'm in a dilemma...I just discovered this Acer Predator G7710 SharpShooter now. It's very similar to my system, only that it has another kind of GPU (a worse one I think) and 2TB HDD (which I don't need, 1 TB is enough for me).... Should I maybe go for this one instead? I don't know what to choose....It's 1500€ (with Windows 7 upgrade for free). I'd prefer to build my own PC with the parts I just choose, but it's my dad's money, and he wants to go for a solid system with no flaws, and doesn't like to see me building a computer myself..So he's ok with paying a bit more, for a flawless system (he thinks it's flawless, I'm not so sure about that). I think that the hardware I choose is of much higher quality then the parts in that Acer, or am I wrong? Also it's harder to upgrade a system like that later on etc etc
Please correct me though if I'm wrong. Maybe you guys can convince me to take the G7710 SharpShooter though .
Here's the info of the system:
Legitieme Windows Vista® Home Premium , Intel® Core™i7 processor i7-920, Intel® X58 Express chipset, NVIDIA® GTX285 1024MB DDR 3 2x DVI, 6GB DDR3 SDRAM 1066MHz (3x 2GB), 2TB HDD 7200rpm (2x1000GB), Liquid cooling, swap cage HDD 4x, Blu-ray ROM, DVD-RW Dual Layer, 750 Watt power supply, incl. Belgium Azerty Logitech G11 keyboard & G5 laser mouse, color Copper Metallic
As you can see it also has a Blu-Ray driver which I don't need either..

So ye, the big question now is, what should I go for? My system (if it would be perfect, if it isn't already), or just go for the Acer Predator G7710 SharpShooter? Mine would cost around 1250€ + 100€ for Windows 7 when it gets released. It's still 150€ cheaper (though my dad said he could get the Acer for 1350€ because he has a discount in a certain store of 10%). So the price is pretty much the same...


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Am I allowed to BUMP this?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Acers are crap, but go for whatever you want.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Ok thanks guys, I made my decision, I'm going for my own build . I had a chat with Phædrus2401, and he made things much more clear to me, and now I'm 100% sure about my decision!

Thanks alot guys, I really appreciate your time & help. I'll post 100's of pics soon enough, when everything arrived ^^!


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

have fun and enjoy once you've built everything:grin:
Post your pics in the following thread
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76/lets-see-your-rig-80376.html


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Ok I will .

I just ordered from www.alternate.be , I should have all my parts tomorrow/thursday ^^! Exciting!


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Hey guys! I'm almost done building my PC, only need to install few more programs again, and tomorrow I'll "clean up" my wires, and then I'll take some pictures of the beauty . But I have 1 little problem...

Each time I boot, before Windows starts loading, it gives me this message, from some JMicron-thing:

"detect dives done, no any drive found"

With some text above...What's the error about? How can I fix it? You guys already know all the specs of my PC . So no need to repost them I think....


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

That's probably an onboard motherboard utility, I had a couple of errors like that at first with my Asus P5Q Pro. Turns out one was for an onboard RAID utility I wasn't using that was popping up and saying nothing was plugged into the RAID port... And the other was for Asus ExpressGate saying it hadn't been installed yet. You'll have to search around in BIOS for where to turn them off, each motherboard is different.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Ok thanks . I'll look that up soon.


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

I think it worked, but problem now is, is that I can't see what my computer is doing, untill the Windows XP logo pop-ups, with the loading. Because my monitor doesn't want to get off stand-by before that, so I don't know now if I still get the error or not, but I think not.

I'll post pictures tomorrow, thanks for all the help guys, really appreciate it, couldn't have done this without you guys! 

I'm heading off to bed now, goodnight all .


----------



## Madeentje (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Computer build, budget: 1100-1200€*

Ok, here are the pictures of my new PC!


----------

